# Code for LIFT Procedure



## sscott@hogonc.com (Mar 4, 2016)

My GI doc has been performing LIFT procedures, and I have been billing this using CPT code 46275.  He is telling me that I should be billing all LIFTs with the codes 46060 and 46285.  Can someone please tell me how you bill LIFT procedures?


----------

